# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Если у вас "слетела" сеть после лечения...

## Rene-gad

....Воспользуетесь программой WinsockFix (*скачать в зависимости от системы*)
Программа делает следующее:
1. Отключает все сетевые адаптеры.
2. Удаляет из реестра ключи Winsock и Winsock2, заменяя нужные параметры исходными значениями согласно "чистой" установке XP, чтобы запустить повторное построение службы Winsock, включая создание таблиц маршрутизации командой Netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt.
3. Разрешает работу сетевых адаптеров.
4. Проверяет файл HOSTS на правильность указателя localhost (обязан ссылаться на адрес 127.0.0.1).

Paul

_Опубликовано по просьбе автора p2u_.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Мы не гарантируем 100% восстановление настроек после применения этих утилит. Желательно перед их применением записать настройки локальной сети для Вашего компьютера.


0. Возможности, заложенные в наших инструментах:
*AVZ Файл - Восстановление системы.*
Пункт 14. *Автоматическое исправление настроек SPl/LSP*
Выполняет анализ настроек SPI и в случае обнаружения ошибок производит автоматическое исправление найденных ошибок. Данную микропрограмму можно запускать повторно неограниченное количество раз. После выполнения данной микропрограммы рекомендуется перезагрузить компьютер.  Обратите внимание ! Данную микропрограмму нельзя запускать из терминальной сессии
_Показания к применению:_ После удаления вредоносной программы пропал доступ в Интернет. 

Пункт 15. *Сброс настроек SPI/LSP и TCP/IP (XP+)*
Данная микропрограмма работает только в XP, Windows 2003 и Vista. Ее принцип работы основан на сбросе и пересоздании настроек SPI/LSP и TCP/IP при помощи штатной утилиты netsh, входящей в состав Windows. Подробно про сброс настроек можно прочитать в базе знаний Microsoft - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357 Обратите внимание ! Применять сброс настроек нужно только в случае необходимости при наличие неустранимых проблем с доступом в Интернет после удаления вредоносных программ !

_Показания к применению:_ После удаления вредоносной программы пропал доступ в Интернет и выполнение микропрограммы "14. Автоматическое исправление настроек SPl/LSP" не дает результата. 

Пункт 18.*Полное пересоздание настроек SPI*
Выполняет резервное копирование настроек SPI/LSP, после чего уничтожает их и создает по эталону, который хранится в базе.
_Показания к применению:_ Тяжелые повреждения настроек SPI, неустранимые скриптами 14 и 15. Применять только в случае  необходимости !

AVZ, (C) Зайцев О.В., http://z-oleg.com

1. Стандартное средство от MicroSoft: *netsh*
_Описание взято с сайта производителя_

*ВВЕДЕНИЕ*
Поскольку стек протоколов TCP/IP относится к ключевым компонентам Windows XP, возможность удаления протоколов TCP/IP не предусмотрена. Если при просмотре компонентов сетевого интерфейса выделить элемент "Протокол Интернета (TCP/IP)", кнопка "Удалить" остается недоступной. В некоторых случаях оптимальным решением является переустановка стека IP. С помощью программы NetShell стек протоколов TCP/IP можно вернуть в исходное состояние (состояние сразу после установки операционной системы). Соответствующие сведения представлены в данной статье.

*NetShell (netsh)* - это интерфейс сценариев командной строки, которая предназначена для настройки и отслеживания доступа к сети в ОС Windows XP. Программа предоставляет пользователю интерактивный интерфейс для взаимодействия с сетевой оболочкой.

В Windows XP в контексте протокола Интернета для программы NetShell предусмотрена команда reset. Выполнение этой команды приводит к перезаписи параметров реестра, которые используются стеком протоколов TCP/IP, что равнозначно его удалению и повторной установке. 


```
SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\
SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\DHCP\Parameters\
```

Использование команды
*netsh int ip reset [имя_файла_журнала]* Чтобы выполнить команду вручную, необходимо указать имя файла журнала, в который будут записываться действия, выполняемые командой netsh. Так, запуск одной из команд, которые приведены в разделе "Примеры" этой статьи, приводит к сбросу стека протоколов TCP/IP и записи выполненных действий в файл Resetlog.txt (в первом случае файл журнала создается в текущей папке, а во втором - по указанному в команде адресу). Если журнал с таким именем уже существует, новый журнал будет добавлен в конец файла. 

Предупреждение. Выполнение команды *netsh winsock reset* может отрицательно повлиять на работу программ, осуществляющих доступ в Интернет или отслеживающих данные в Интернете: антивирусных программ, брандмауэров и прокси-клиентов. В случае неправильной работы одной из этих программ после использования рассматриваемого метода переустановите программу, чтобы восстановить ее работоспособность. 
Примеры команд:


```
netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt
netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt
```

2. *WinsockXPFix*
Краткое описание:
Имеет возможность создания backup текущих системных установокОтключает все сетевые адаптеры.Удаляет из реестра ключи Winsock и Winsock2, заменяя нужные параметры исходными значениями согласно "чистой" установке XP, чтобы запустить повторное построение службы Winsock, включая создание таблиц маршрутизации командой Netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt.Разрешает работу сетевых адаптеров.Проверяет файл HOSTS на правильность указателя localhost (обязан ссылаться на адрес 127.0.0.1).



Как пользоваться:
Запустить.Нажать *Reg-Backup* для сохранения настроек реестра. (не обязательно)Нажать *Fix*Перезагрузиться.Восстановить сетевые настройки.

Ссылка на скачивание будет добавлена позже.

3.*LSPFix* http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.htm

Описание на английском взято с сайта разработчика:



> LSP-Fix is a free Windows utility to repair a loss of Internet access associated with certain types of software. This type of software, known as a Layered Service Provider or LSP, typically handles low-level Internet-related tasks, and data is passed through a chain of these programs on its way to and from the Internet. However, due to bugs in the LSP software or deletion of the software, this chain can get broken, causing the Internet connection to become inaccessible.


Скачать: http://www.cexx.org/LSPFix.exe

Теперь о нескольких утилитах, применяемых для коорекции MTU. Что это такое и с чем это едят, пригодится ли это Вам в работе смотрите описание ниже.



> Основная идея заключается в том, что бы определить, какой максимальный размер tcp-пакета маршрутизатор провайдера может пропустить не фрагментируя его для дальнейшей передачи и установить своё значение MTU меньшим (в идеале равным) значению MTU маршрутизатора. В чем тут фишка. Дело в том, что возможно в силу каких-либо причин на маршрутизаторе установлен размер MTU меньше, чем типичный для ethernet, а у вас используется значение по умолчанию (1492). Если MTU маршрутизатора провайдера к примеру 576 (стандартное для ppp-соединений значение), а у вас 1492, и вы отправляеет в сеть пакет размером 1400 байт (к примеру), то до маршрутизатора он дайдет 1 пакетом, а дальше будет разбит на 3 (1400\576) и отправлен далее по маршруту, а там в свою очередь MTU может быть еще ниже и пакет опять будет разбит. А теперь представьте, что во время передачи между какими-либо маршрутизаторами один из этих фрагментов потерялся (потеря пакета) и соответствеено передача остальных двух смысла уже иметь не будет, вам сообщается, что при передаче произошла ошибка и нужно повторить. Т.е. терятся время и трафик. А если мы сделаем размер уходящего от нас пакета равным минимальному MTU на пути его следования, то и разбивать его маршрутизатору не придется, а значит и шанс на ошибку ниже и времени на достоверную передачу тоже нужно меньше -> мы выигрываем в скорости. 
> 
> Приступаем: 
> 
> 1. "Пуск"\Выполнить: cmd 
> 
> 2. Пишем: ping -f -l 1492 www.tattelecom.ru 
> 
> 3. Смотрим результат, если видим: 
> ...


Эти манипуляции полезны тем, кто сидет на VPN-подключениях, а также для тех, кто имеет провайдера, который прижимает траффик. Если нет желания данные манипуляции проводить руками, то имееются в сети несколько утилит, о которых речь пойдет дальше.

1. *SetMTU* от *Cisco*



Как пользоваться видно на скриншоте. Выбираем адаптер и внизу выставляем соотв. значение *MTU*. После необходимо перезагрузиться.

----------


## PavelA

2. *TCPOptimizer* от *Speedguide.net*
Без инсталляции. Размер 596К



Выбираем адаптер. Внизу *Custom Settings*. В поле *MTU* вбиваем нужное значение. Перезагружаемся.

Расчет размера максимального недефрагментированного пакета.



Здесь видно в каких ключах хранятся сетевые настройки в реестре



3 *CableNut* от *www.cablenut.com*
С инсталляцией. Freeware. 

У меня на 2000-ке не смогла вытащить данные из реестра.
Такого обилия TCP/IP параметров я не видел ни в одной программе.

----------


## PavelA

Добавка от пользователя.



> Метод решения с утилитой WinsockFix действительно подойдет для домашних рабочих станций с Windows2000, т.к. Netlogon в данных условиях используется крайне редко.
> В случае с рабочей станцией с Windows2000, введенной в домен, подойдет  способ восстановления протоколов SPI вручную, описанный описанный в статье Microsoft http://support.microsoft.com/kb/817571

----------

